# videocontroller (vga-kompatibel)



## hafisch (14. November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe soeben XP installiert, und habe nun erhebliche Probleme mit dem Videocontroller. Ich habe gegoogelt und überall auf den everest gestossen bei dem ich meine Graphikkarte ermitteln soll. Ich finde aber keine Grafikkarte. Was muss ich nun tun um den Videocontroller-treiber installieren zu können?

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405/de
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Berichtsart                                       Berichts-Assistent
    Computer                                          APFFFF
    Ersteller                                         Chris
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Datum                                             2007-11-14
    Zeit                                              15:15


--------[ Übersicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Professional
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computername                                      APFFFF
      Benutzername                                      Chris

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           Unknown, 2000 MHz (8 x 250)
      Motherboard Name                                  Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv6500 Notebook PC
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Unbekannt
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   2048 MB
      BIOS Typ                                          Phoenix (08/17/07)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Modem Nr. 1 Line-Out
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek HD Audio output

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD1600BEVS-60RST0  (149 GB, IDE)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                Slimtype DVD A  DS8A1H
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         49999 MB (43512 MB frei)
      D: (NTFS)                                         102618 MB (102459 MB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 149.0 GB (142.5 GB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
      Maus                                              Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad

    Netzwerk:
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Bluetooth-Gerät (PAN)
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN  (192.168.0.100)
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
      Modem                                             Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

    Peripheriegeräte:
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB1 Controller                                   Standard PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller [NoDB]
      USB-Geräte                                        AuthenTec Inc. AES2501A
      USB-Geräte                                        HP Bluetooth Module
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Videogerät
      Akku                                              Microsoft ACPI-konforme Kontrollmethodenbatterie
      Akku                                              Microsoft-Netzteil


Vielen Dank

Haifisch


----------



## PC Heini (15. November 2007)

Meine Frage; Ist das Laptop für Vista ausgelegt? Welches BS war vorher drauf?


----------



## hafisch (15. November 2007)

Ja vorher war Vista drauf. Habe jedoch nun XP installiert. Das Problem ist dass ich auch mit everest nicht ermitteln kann was ich für eine Grafikkarte habe. Hat das irgend etwas mit den Chipsätzen zu tun?

Danke für die Hilfe

hafisch


----------



## PC Heini (15. November 2007)

Jetzt ist alles klar. Ja, XP kommt mit den neuen Chipsätzen nicht klar. Desshalb gibts auch keine Treiber für XP. 
Man liest ja überall, dass ein PC, der für Vista gebaut wurde, mit XP nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. ( Oder gar nicht mehr ).
Das wars dann also.


----------



## hafisch (15. November 2007)

Die Chipsatztreiber habe ich installiert. Nur den Videocontroller-treiber finde ich nicht, da ich nicht weiss was für eine Grafikkarte. Gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit den grafikaufbau zu beschleunigen? Momentan ist es fast unmöglich zu scrollen weil der Bildaufbau so langsam ist.


----------



## PC Heini (15. November 2007)

Starte nochmals Everest und schau dann bei Grafik, was da zum Vorschein kommt.
Wenn Du Glück hast, kanns ja trotzdem noch hinhauen. Ansonsten schau auch auf der HP Homepage nach. Dort sollte eigentlich alles zu finden sein.


----------

